# Kirby's Sir MetaKnight



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Someone posted a torrent full of NES games in the forum a while back and I just finished playing Kirby's Adventure.

I've always liked this character.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

thats really good dude!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

you really need to post some tutorials


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

A friend posted a Kirby picture on her FB and I decided to look for this. It is apparently from 3 years ago, amazing how time flies.


----------

